# Brodie Energy



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Confirmed that is on the low end of the scale based upon the '96 Brodie catalog from the German site. Though the decals are reversed on my frame, so I'm hoping someone can interpret the serial number. The frame set is the same as the rest of the tig'd models... so might be some fun fixing this up into a rider.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Pictures tell a better story. The serial number appears to be: H5N0 - 0128

Anyone help with a original build sheet? The attached parts are a mix of crap... and the Judy is frozen up. 

Thanks all and Merry Christmas!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Well worth the price.  With a little elbow grease and a few component swaps that could be nice.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

The H5 in the serial number means that the frame was built at the Hodaka works in 1995. The format in the N0 part sometimes varies, but I believe it may mean that as N is the fourteenth letter in the alphabet, it was built in the 14th fortnight of 1995, and the 0 may mean the first week of that fortnight, i.e., week 27, or the first week of July 1995. Taking account of the various lead times, that means it is a 1996 model. Sadly nothing in the serial tells us which model it is, the remainder just being a works sequence number. Hodaka is a huge Giant factory that builds frames for many brands. I have a Kona Explosif and a Kilauea built there, both still going strong.

I believe that the 1996 Brodie range was the first after it was taken over by new ownership, although Paul Brodie remained involved. The 95 catalogue just shows bikes built by PB himself, whereas the 96 has the much wider range of bikes built in Taiwan. Another source of catalogues is here

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2...2_GALLERYSID=ffc01b1c7730d9199b67ba603b995a67

You can get replacement elastomers or steel springs for the Judy easily enough, the real issue is whether the damping cartridge is still usable.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

anthonyinhove said:


> The H5 in the serial number means that the frame was built at the Hodaka works in 1995. The format in the N0 part sometimes varies, but I believe it may mean that as N is the fourteenth letter in the alphabet, it was built in the 14th fortnight of 1995, and the 0 may mean the first week of that fortnight, i.e., week 27, or the first week of July 1995. Taking account of the various lead times, that means it is a 1996 model. Sadly nothing in the serial tells us which model it is, the remainder just being a works sequence number. Hodaka is a huge Giant factory that builds frames for many brands. I have a Kona Explosif and a Kilauea built there, both still going strong.
> 
> I believe that the 1996 Brodie range was the first after it was taken over by new ownership, although Paul Brodie remained involved. The 95 catalogue just shows bikes built by PB himself, whereas the 96 has the much wider range of bikes built in Taiwan. Another source of catalogues is here
> 
> ...


Thanks much for the information! As its not some rare bird, I'm going to get it rideable and adjust any plans of restoration at that point. Much appreciated and happy holidays to you!


----------

